# Is Modesty Relevant



## p kirkes (Dec 25, 2008)

For quite a while, probably when I flew past sixty, I didn't give the subject of modesty much thought.  Unless a woman was bare breasted in public or a man's ass crack wasn't filling my field of vision pretty much anything was acceptable.  Plunging necklines, OK, skin tight jeans even better, spiked heels, wow, form fitting dress, OMG.  Well, you get the idea.  

Now in my recliner years I ponder the tension, in men, this display of women's charms is causing.  That is my point, men are being constantly bombarded with erotic images in every aspect of life.  There is a saying "too much of a good thing" can be bad for you.

This aspect, immodest dress, is not new.  The erotic display of physical attributes has been around since recorded history.  

Fast forward to today's society.  Immodest dress by women is justified by being fashionable.  Yet when wearing these short dresses or skirts they scrunch them down when seated in a gesture of modesty.  What is that?

Cut to the chase, women's dresses, skirts should be a ankle length.  Upper clothing should not reveal cleavage and should have sleeves, high heels -banned altogether.  Pants or pant-suits OK if loose and not revealing body outlines.  Swim suits, similar to ones worn by Ester Williams (do a goggle if your not old enough, ha, ha)

I do not advocate the more restrictive dress code of a Burqua.

A Renaissance of modesty is needed, IMO, for the mental health of men.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 25, 2008)

i wear nothing revealing....i normally cover everything but my hands and face and hair...in the summer i will wear shorts at the house but change to go out....

and i agree that SHIRTLESS MEN ARE OFFENSIVE  lol


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

p kirkes said:


> For quite a while, probably when I flew past sixty, I didn't give the subject of modesty much thought.  Unless a woman was bare breasted in public or a man's ass crack wasn't filling my field of vision pretty much anything was acceptable.  Plunging necklines, OK, skin tight jeans even better, spiked heels, wow, form fitting dress, OMG.  Well, you get the idea.
> 
> Now in my recliner years I ponder the tension, in men, this display of women's charms is causing.  That is my point, men are being constantly bombarded with erotic images in every aspect of life.  There is a saying "too much of a good thing" can be bad for you.
> 
> ...



This is a topic of great interest to me because I have two children and one is a girl.

The pendulum has swung so far over that it will eventually swing back.  I've never been a big fan of revealing too much.  It is unnecessary and leaves nothing to the imagination.  Believe it or not there are lots of folks who believe as you do.  Do you remember the controversy with Abercrombie and Fitch:  

_In 2005, the Women and Girls Foundation of Southwest Pennsylvania launched a "girlcott" of the store for selling T-shirts that read, "Who needs brains when you have these?", "Available for parties," and "I had a nightmare I was a brunette." The campaign received national coverage on The Today Show, and the company pulled the shirts from stores on November 5, 2005._

Wendy Shalit, a philosophy major from Williams College has written two wonderful books on this topic:

A Return to Modesty: Discovering the Lost Virtue 1999 
Girls Gone Mild: Young Women Reclaim Self-Respect 2007 

I highly recommend the 2007 book.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> This is a topic of great interest to me because I have two children and one is a girl.
> 
> The pendulum has swung so far over that it will eventually swing back.  I've never been a big fan of revealing too much.  It is unnecessary and leaves nothing to the imagination.  Believe it or not there are lots of folks who believe as you do.  Do you remember the controversy with Abercrombie and Fitch:
> 
> ...



Ok --question for a male----Why the skin showing, sexual innuendo etc from young women ? What's the real agenda behind it ?


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 25, 2008)

p kirkes said:


> A Renaissance of modesty is needed, IMO, for the mental health of men.



Pansy asses.  Ever ponder the fact that it is your own dirty minds to blame, and not women?  For instance, you overly sexualize breasts.  They have a functional purpose:  to feed babies.  Men are the ones who fixate on them to their own harm as if they are your personal playgrounds.

Good grief.  Sure, let's go back into the dark ages.  Women should be stoned to death for immodesty, versus men cleaning up their own minds and holding themselves responsible for their own thoughts.

Holy freaking hell.


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 25, 2008)

> In 2005, the Women and Girls Foundation of Southwest Pennsylvania launched a "girlcott" of the store for selling T-shirts that read, "Who needs brains when you have these?", "Available for parties," and "I had a nightmare I was a brunette."



Those shirts make me laugh, I don't see them as offensive.

I have great boobs.  I'll say this bluntly.  For a 42-year-old woman, they are high, tight, and perky (and real, to boot), between a D and a DD.  My entire life, since I was about 18, men have drooled over them.

I have a good education AND a good brain.  I'm far more intelligent than many of the men I've worked with over the years.

If they want to make stupid asses of themselves over my great cleavage, who am I to complain?  I'll use their stupidity for my own gain.  

When Janet Jackson had the wardrobe malfunction a few years ago, my daughter and I were watching.  We went to bed quite soberly, and we had a long conversation about women who use their bodies to make money, and women who use their brains.  I told her I hope she'll use her brains, and not just her boobs, to make a living.  She totally got the point of that conversation.

However, having said that...let's not be disingenuous here and pretend that a woman's looks have nothing to do with her success.  An attractive, well-kept woman with a nice body has an advantage.  Couple that with a genuinely nice personality and a good brain, and this person can literally go ANYWHERE and succeed.

This is something that southern women have ALWAYS understood.  Whether I was training police officers OR working with our state legislator/governor, I ALWAYS realized that my breasts were an asset. While men were fixated on them, I could deliver a solid information that would help me sell them on whatever I was trying to get them to do.

And, for the record, I'd ALWAYS rather be a blond than a brunette.  Durr.  

We have more fun.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> Pansy asses.  Ever ponder the fact that it is your own dirty minds to blame, and not women?  For instance, you overly sexualize breasts.  They have a functional purpose:  to feed babies.  Men are the ones who fixate on them to their own harm as if they are your personal playgrounds.
> 
> Good grief.  Sure, let's go back into the dark ages.  Women should be stoned to death for immodesty, versus men cleaning up their own minds and holding themselves responsible for their own thoughts.
> 
> Holy freaking hell.



Men are driven by their natural make-up to be attracted to women. A man's sexual desire is not some sickness.


----------



## jillian (Dec 25, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> Pansy asses.  Ever ponder the fact that it is your own dirty minds to blame, and not women?  For instance, you overly sexualize breasts.  They have a functional purpose:  to feed babies.  Men are the ones who fixate on them to their own harm as if they are your personal playgrounds.
> 
> Good grief.  Sure, let's go back into the dark ages.  Women should be stoned to death for immodesty, versus men cleaning up their own minds and holding themselves responsible for their own thoughts.
> 
> Holy freaking hell.



It's the same mentality as you used to get from people saying "it was her fault she got raped because she was dressed provocatively". Was retarded then. Retarded now. 

In terms of how women dress, I think there is a huge difference between being "girls gone wild" tacky (i.e., having no self-respect) and wearing a burqa. Somewhere in the middle works for me,


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

jillian said:


> It's the same mentality as you used to get from people saying "it was her fault she got raped because she was dressed provocatively". Was retarded then. Retarded now.
> 
> In terms of how women dress, I think there is a huge difference between being "girls gone wild" tacky (i.e., having no self-respect) and wearing a burqa. Somewhere in the middle works for me,



There's a huge difference between rape and a man being sexually attracted to a woman. Lets try not to discuss this issue but using extremes. Rape is do to anger anyway.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> Pansy asses.  Ever ponder the fact that it is your own dirty minds to blame, and not women?  For instance, you overly sexualize breasts.  They have a functional purpose:  to feed babies.  Men are the ones who fixate on them to their own harm as if they are your personal playgrounds.
> 
> Good grief.  Sure, let's go back into the dark ages.  Women should be stoned to death for immodesty, versus men cleaning up their own minds and holding themselves responsible for their own thoughts.
> 
> Holy freaking hell.



The other functional purpose of breasts of course is for men to stare at.  That's not an oversexualization.  Women know very well what boobs do to guys, and play to this advantage accordingly.

As to the OP, ridiculous.  Women should be allowed to dress as they like.  American society needs to be less prudish, not more.  And if men can't behave themselves they should stay home and watch Star Trek.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> The other functional purpose of breasts of course is for men to stare at.  That's not an oversexualization.  Women know very well what boobs do to guys, and play to this advantage accordingly.
> 
> As to the OP, ridiculous.  Women should be allowed to dress as they like.  American society needs to be less prudish, not more.  And if men can't behave themselves they should stay home and watch Star Trek.



I know how to play the game just like the next woman, but there's a difference between dressing like a "whore" and dressing to enhance your features.  Women in our society can dress however way they like.  But, I'd rather get some respect than cat calls.  A woman can show she is confident about herself without having to place her boobs on a serving platter.  

Personally, I find those "Girls Gone Wild" videos disgusting because there's something wrong with a girl who needs to get that kind of attention.  It feeds into the notion that "men don't make passes to girls who wear glasses."   I think most intelligent men really care about the inside, not just the outside.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> I know how to play the game just like the next woman, but there's a difference between dressing like a "whore" and dressing to enhance your features.  Women in our society can dress however way they like.  But, I'd rather get some respect than cat calls.  A woman can show she is confident about herself without having to place her boobs on a serving platter.
> 
> Personally, I find those "Girls Gone Wild" videos disgusting because there's something wrong with a girl who needs to get that kind of attention.  It feeds into the notion that "men don't make passes to girls who wear glasses."   I think most intelligent men really care about the inside, not just the outside.



Why do women feel the need to enhance thier features ?


----------



## editec (Dec 25, 2008)

It's what I can't see, rather than what I can see, which is most alluring, I think.

That said, I hate, for example, thong underwear on woman.

Women have to be in perfect shape and not only that, _they have to be blessed with THE perfect shape_ to really pull that look off. (basically you'd have to be a runway model not to look kind of absurd in those AFAIC)

I don't know, maybe it's just me.

Maybe I'm forever fixated on what was sexy to me when I was hitting puberty, but I think a lot of what women are wearing today isn't really very complimentary to their looks.

But there's an ass for every seat.

I STILL think women should dress in whatever way makes THEM feel sexy, and their attitude about themselves of sexual beings will_ still_ attract men no matter_ what_ they're wearing.

The saying that men are more attracted to looks, is of course, true. Pornography is stimulating to most of us.

But if you really want to use your looks, girls, give men _THAT LOOK_, which has NOTHING TO DO WITH WHAT YOU ARE WEARING.

We tend respond to _THAT LOOK_ regardless of how you're dressed.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 25, 2008)

I feel sorry for prostitutes here in America

It used to be that you could see they where a prostitute by the way they looked and dressed.

But today, most American women dress no different than street walkers.

This must make it much harder for prostitutes to make a living.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

There is no denying that humans remain to be partially sexual creatures and how we look can either stimulate others or disgust them. We will always be subjected to the perception of others--like it or not. We can enhance our sexuality by how we look or how we act but the reaction of the public will always be a varied as peoples tastes and moral injunctions. What people act on is a whole different story but let's not pretend sexuality is a disease or moral affliction.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 25, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> Those shirts make me laugh, I don't see them as offensive.
> 
> *I have great boobs.*  I'll say this bluntly.  For a 42-year-old woman, *they are high, tight, and perky (and real, to boot)*, between a D and a DD.  My entire life, since I was about 18, men have drooled over them.
> 
> ...


Are you married?


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

BatBoy said:


> Are you married?



LOL  see---all catz has to do is talk about em and they still work !


----------



## sparky (Dec 25, 2008)

so it seems the real issue is being comfortable with our own sexuality

so what if a woman or a man has a nice body and is showing it off

i think most of us can maintain our composure and appreciate what we see

what's the big deal?


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

sparky said:


> so it seems the real issue is being comfortable with our own sexuality
> 
> so what if a woman or a man has a nice body and is showing it off
> 
> ...



I think the big deal is that most people AREN'T that comfortable with thier own sexuality. Too many conflicting messages and the fact that a sort of taboo has been placed around it makes it more difficult for people to get accurate information.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> LOL  see---all catz has to do is talk about em and they still work !



I love me a good set of brains.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

BatBoy said:


> I love me a good set of brains.



Biggest sex organ we have.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Biggest sex organ we have.


I always knew size mattered.


----------



## editec (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I think the big deal is that most people AREN'T that comfortable with thier own sexuality.


 

Spot the hell ON!

And since so many people are frustrated by their own sense of their sexual inadaquacies, they seek to become the guardians of the society's codes for proper sexuality.

I believe THAT, much more than anything having to do with morality, explains most of the people seriously involved in the pro-life movement.

Well, that and the inherent misygenism which is rife in human kind practically the world over.

Most men are, I think, basically terrified of women, and women who are secure in their sexuality are terrible frightening to these fucking losers.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 25, 2008)

editec said:


> Spot the hell ON!
> 
> And since so many people are frustrated by their own sense of their sexual inadaquacies, they seek to become the guardians of the society's codes for proper sexuality.
> 
> ...


And somewhere, a conclusion is loving the fact that it just got jumped.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

editec said:


> Spot the hell ON!
> 
> And since so many people are frustrated by their own sense of their sexual inadaquacies, they seek to become the guardians of the society's codes for proper sexuality.
> 
> ...



And the fact that many women aren't all that comfortable with sexuality only serves to continue to hormonal insanity. If we could get comfortable with our own sexuality we may even get onto the business of trying to understand the other sex's feelings about it .
Probably not anytime soon tho----


----------



## Dante (Dec 25, 2008)

p kirkes said:


> For quite a while, probably when I flew past sixty, I didn't give the subject of modesty much thought.  Unless a woman was bare breasted in public or a man's ass crack wasn't filling my field of vision pretty much anything was acceptable.  Plunging necklines, OK, skin tight jeans even better, spiked heels, wow, form fitting dress, OMG.  Well, you get the idea.
> 
> Now in my recliner years I ponder the tension, in men, this display of women's charms is causing.  That is my point, men are being constantly bombarded with erotic images in every aspect of life.  There is a saying "too much of a good thing" can be bad for you.
> 
> ...



I guess the diagnosis includes an immature development in the psycho-sexual-social area. Being unable to stop the perversion of viewing everyone you see as sexual objects is not a way to go through life. Being able to shut off primal instincts is what makes people civilized. There are situations where instincts are not pleasant experiences because they interfere with being able to interact appropriately with other people in social situations.

Some people think feet are erotic. Should we cover up everything that becomes a fetish for people with arrested development?

hmmmm, maybe we'll see you on To Catch A Predator? You too can have your 15 minutes of fame or infamy


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

DevNell said:


> I guess the diagnosis includes an immature development in the psycho-sexual-social area. Being unable to stop the perversion of viewing everyone you see as sexual objects is not a way to go through life. Being able to shut off primal instincts is what makes people civilized. There are situations where instincts are not pleasant experiences because they interfere with being able to interact appropriately with other people in social situations.
> 
> Some people think feet are erotic. Should we cover up everything that becomes a fetish for people with arrested development?
> 
> hmmmm, maybe we'll see you on To Catch A Predator? You too can have your 15 minutes of fame or infamy



Believing you can simply shut off primal instincts only represses them to emerge in an unhealthy form.


----------



## Dante (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Believing you can simply shut off primal instincts only represses them to emerge in an unhealthy form.



of course you missed the point entirely. putting things on hold is a sign of maturity. to constantly justify instant gratification is unhealthy. putting an instinct on hold is what we do for survival. imagine if everyone did not put fight or flight responses into hold?


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

DevNell said:


> of course you missed the point entirely. putting things on hold is a sign of maturity. to constantly justify instant gratification is unhealthy. putting an instinct on hold is what we do for survival. imagine if everyone did not put fight or flight responses into hold?






> Being able to *shut off *primal instincts is what makes people civilized.



Perhaps if you had SAID put on hold and of being able to deal with it in a mature fashion I may not have missed your point.


----------



## Dante (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Perhaps if you had SAID put on hold and of being able to deal with it in a mature fashion I may not have missed your point.



perhaps,


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

DevNell said:


> perhaps,



Sorry--I'm not trying to be a wise ass but I think too many people believe that they can just shut off sexual instincts as is if they were a sign from the devil or something. I personally think that viewpoint is destructive and doomed to fail.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Personally, I find those "Girls Gone Wild" videos disgusting because there's something wrong with a girl who needs to get that kind of attention.  It feeds into the notion that "men don't make passes to girls who wear glasses."   I think most intelligent men really care about the inside, not just the outside.



I pretty much agree completely.  It's not really how a girl dresses, more how a girl behaves that truly reflects the kind of person she is.  If she behaves badly, guys will be interested for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Dante (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Sorry--I'm not trying to be a wise ass but *I think too many people believe that they can just shut off sexual instincts as is if they were a sign from the devil or something. I personally think that viewpoint is destructive and doomed to fail.*



I agree totally.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I pretty much agree completely.  It's not really how a girl dresses, more how a girl behaves that truly reflects the kind of person she is.  If she behaves badly, guys will be interested for all the wrong reasons.



Those Britishmen are so above it all.  *Sigh*


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Those Britishmen are so above it all.  *Sigh*



ROFL!  I refer you to my PM!


----------



## Dante (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I pretty much agree completely.  It's not really how a girl dresses, more how a girl behaves that truly reflects the kind of person she is.  If she behaves badly, guys will be interested for all the wrong reasons.



bullcrap! Ever meet Brazilian women who flirt? Other cultures have a more mature (not much, but more) outlook on sexuality. I've seen American men take the flirting of women from other cultures the wrong way and get into big trouble. As I often say on boards I am on, people give away so much about themselves through projection. 

Somebody can behave badly (subjective term if there ever was one) around me and I can respond in a fashion that meets my immature emotional demands, or I can choose to overlook their silliness and respond as a mature individual. Or I can totally ignore them. 

question: Why pay attention in the first place? Why pay attention to somebody else who is seeking attention and who you do not know?


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I pretty much agree completely.  It's not really how a girl dresses, more how a girl behaves that truly reflects the kind of person she is.  If she behaves badly, guys will be interested for all the wrong reasons.



Being interested in the opposite sex for sexual reasons isn't necessarily wrong--It's just that if it's the ONLY reason it will lead to a less than satisfying relationship.


----------



## Dante (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Being interested in the opposite sex for sexual reasons isn't necessarily wrong--It's just that if it's the ONLY reason it will lead to a less than satisfying relationship.



_ouch!_



look at people as individuals. being interested in sex is one thing. being obsessed with it to the point where everyone is a potential ***** is sad. 

I've been to camp grounds where clothes were optional. It's funny how many people I tell about it get all weird-ed out by the idea. Projection and fears?


----------



## alan1 (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Being interested in the opposite sex for sexual reasons isn't necessarily wrong--It's just that if it's the ONLY reason it will lead to a less than satisfying relationship.



If the relationship is strictly about sex, it might not.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Being interested in the opposite sex for sexual reasons isn't necessarily wrong--It's just that if it's the ONLY reason it will lead to a less than satisfying relationship.



Some people can live with a shallow relationship.  There are those who are interested merely in the "zipless f**k."  But I tend to believe that most of us interested in a lot more.  What's the fun of someone leaving after a one night stand?  Don't tell me that there isn't some emotion that goes with sex.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

BatBoy said:


> If the relationship is strictly about sex, it might not.



True---if both parties are capable of that.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

DevNell said:


> bullcrap! Ever meet Brazilian women who flirt? Other cultures have a more mature (not much, but more) outlook on sexuality. I've seen American men take the flirting of women from other cultures the wrong way and get into big trouble. As I often say on boards I am on, people give away so much about themselves through projection.
> 
> Somebody can behave badly (subjective term if there ever was one) around me and I can respond in a fashion that meets my immature emotional demands, or I can choose to overlook their silliness and respond as a mature individual. Or I can totally ignore them.
> 
> question: Why pay attention in the first place? Why pay attention to somebody else who is seeking attention and who you do not know?



I bow before your infinite wisdom.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Being interested in the opposite sex for sexual reasons isn't necessarily wrong--It's just that if it's the ONLY reason it will lead to a less than satisfying relationship.



I completely agree.


----------



## Dante (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I bow before your infinite wisdom.



then we are making progress.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I bow before your infinite wisdom.



I love the sarcasm there.  I think we all know where DevNell lives.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Some people can live with a shallow relationship.  There are those who are interested merely in the "zipless f**k."  But I tend to believe that most of us interested in a lot more.  What's the fun of someone leaving after a one night stand?  Don't tell me that there isn't some emotion that goes with sex.



Most definately humans desire that so called--soul mate. Does that condemn them to chastity until that person is found and after that person is found ?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

My whole kitchen is covered in dust.  I'm going to pick up burger and fries.  Anyone care to join me?


----------



## sparky (Dec 25, 2008)

> question: Why pay attention in the first place? Why pay attention to somebody else who is seeking attention and who you do not know?



oh, i'll go out on a _limb_ and say because we humans _like_ attention DevNell

and hey, in todays anyonomous society where we live right next to people we hardly know, or hardly take the time to know, i don't see attracting it any sort of sin


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> My whole kitchen is covered in dust.  I'm going to pick up burger and fries.  Anyone care to join me?



Hell ya--I had my big dinner last night.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> True---if both parties are capable of that.


She was a damn fine woman.


----------



## Dante (Dec 25, 2008)

sparky said:


> > *DevNEll...question:* Why pay attention in the first place? Why pay attention to somebody else who is seeking attention and who you do not know?
> 
> 
> oh, i'll go out on a _limb_ and say because we humans _like_ attention DevNell
> ...



Your limb is weakening. Of course people want attention, we are social animals. This is so funny because it reminds me of abortion threa where many folks who are anti-choice argue that we are above other animals or even that we are not animals...our lives have more value than the lives of other animals because we are different. Yet here we see that when you change the subject it is possible to change how people view the human race. 

hmmm, we may be onto an old argument I've used before in a battle over abortion. 

_pardon the digression...._


I guess I always had a neighborhood mentality so it is difficult to view neighbors and acquaintances as objects. I am not even anonymous on the internet (for the most part). I'm alone but not really lonely. 

It is said that it is horrible for people to be involved with others yet feel lonely, or feel all alone while in relationships. I am an odd duck, but a contented one.


----------



## Dante (Dec 25, 2008)

sparky said:


> oh, i'll go out on a _limb_ and say because we humans _like_ attention DevNell
> 
> and hey, in todays anyonomous society where we live right next to people we hardly know, or hardly take the time to know, i don't see attracting it any sort of sin



there is something that caught my eye. here is what you say about yourself...in your own words:



> *About sparky*
> 
> *Biography*
> reclusive iconoclast
> ...



I am having difficulty squaring the profile of the above sparky, with teh above post. Maybe it's me projecting?


----------



## alan1 (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Some people can live with a shallow relationship.  There are those who are interested merely in the "*zipless f**k."*  But I tend to believe that most of us interested in a lot more.  What's the fun of someone leaving after a one night stand?  Don't tell me that there isn't some emotion that goes with sex.


Haha, that part I put in bold dates you.
Somewhere in the late 60's early 70's.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Hell ya--I had my big dinner last night.



Thank goodness for McDonald's -- open 365 days a year 24/7.  No wonder they make so much money.  How did you like your burgers, Dilloduck?


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Thank goodness for McDonald's -- open 365 days a year 24/7.  No wonder they make so much money.  How did you like your burgers, Dilloduck?



loved em -----appreciate you getting em---I owe ya fries or something !


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Most definately humans desire that so called--soul mate. Does that condemn them to chastity until that person is found and after that person is found ?



No, not at all.  But heck, let's be a little discreet about it.  Part of the reason, sex is so pleasurable is because it is somewhat "forbidden."  Hey, if everybody was giving it away for it free, would it be as much fun?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

BatBoy said:


> Haha, that part I put in bold dates you.
> Somewhere in the late 60's early 70's.



LOl! Thanks for the laugh.  I read a whole lot and hang out with intellectuals.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> No, not at all.  But heck, let's be a little discreet about it.  Part of the reason, sex is so pleasurable is because it is somewhat "forbidden."  Hey, if everybody was giving it away for it free, would it be as much fun?



I've no idea but I'm prepared to take part in a focus group.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> loved em -----appreciate you getting em---I owe ya fries or something !



I had fries already, so I'll take the "something."  LOL!


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> No, not at all.  But heck, let's be a little discreet about it.  Part of the reason, sex is so pleasurable is because it is somewhat "forbidden."  Hey, if everybody was giving it away for it free, would it be as much fun?



exactly-----but you have to be a little sophisticated or mature to play along with that taboo don't ya think? If women went topless 24/7 I'm sure men would cease to be so obssessed by them. Besides------some don't hold up like playboy would have one believe.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> LOl! Thanks for the laugh.  I read a whole lot and hang out with intellectuals.



Oh, I meant coming of age in the 60's/70's, not that you are in your 60's/70's.


Now, about those intellectuals you hang out with..........................


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> I had fries already, so I'll take the "something."  LOL!



With or without mayo?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> With or without mayo?



That's a very personal question!!!


----------



## alan1 (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> That's a very personal question!!!



He said "_mayo_", not "Do you enjoy sex in ketchup?"


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

BatBoy said:


> He said "_mayo_", not "Do you enjoy sex in ketchup?"



aaahhh--- I thought he said "May I"


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> aaahhh--- I thought he said "May I"



Being English, I often mis-spell......


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Being English, I often mis-spell......



there ya go with that famous British understatement again


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> aaahhh--- I thought he said "May I"



I didn't say Simon Says...


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> I didn't say Simon Says...



well----at least Simon is polite when he hits on a woman !


----------



## alan1 (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Being English, I often mis-spell......



My English friends often misspell common terms,
such as "lift" instead of "elevator"
or "flat" instead of "apartment".

It's quite amazing how the English don't really know the english language.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

BatBoy said:


> My English friends often misspell common terms,
> such as "lift" instead of "elevator"
> or "flat" instead of "apartment".
> 
> It's quite amazing how the English don't really know the english language.



I love how they pronounce the word "schedule."  It gives me the shivers.


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 25, 2008)

The creepy part about the OP is men blaming women for their sexual response.  If you see an attractive woman, you choose how you will respond to that sexual attraction.  You, and only you, are in control of your sexual destiny.

My ex-husband brought a friend to lunch today (a single male friend).  We eat together on the holidays and such, it makes it easier for the kids. Anyway, his friend was clearly attracted to me, and his friend was attractive, too, I'm not going to lie.  And I ENJOYED seeing that he was attracted to me.  But, when it's all said and done, I'm in a relationship with a great guy (who is with his family in another state right now).  I'm not going to act on that feeling of attraction just because it exists.

The idea that men can't control their actions in the face of a woman's sexuality is simply disturbing and creepy as hell.  Take your asses back to your caves, jurassic males, if you are rendered unable to function by the presence of women.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> The creepy part about the OP is men blaming women for their sexual response.  If you see an attractive woman, you choose how you will respond to that sexual attraction.  You, and only you, are in control of your sexual destiny.
> 
> My ex-husband brought a friend to lunch today (a single male friend).  We eat together on the holidays and such, it makes it easier for the kids. Anyway, his friend was clearly attracted to me, and his friend was attractive, too, I'm not going to lie.  And I ENJOYED seeing that he was attracted to me.  But, when it's all said and done, I'm in a relationship with a great guy (who is with his family in another state right now).  I'm not going to act on that feeling of attraction just because it exists.
> 
> The idea that men can't control their actions in the face of a woman's sexuality is simply disturbing and creepy as hell.  Take your asses back to your caves, jurassic males, if you are rendered unable to function by the presence of women.



Men can and do control their actions regarding women every day and are not nearly as "creepy" as many would have you think. Was this man really attracted to you or was he simply attacted by your ornaments ? He may very well take that feeling and share that with a woman he knows, respects and is opening to his advances.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 25, 2008)

is modesty in the eye of the beholder or in the wearers mind?  i am a 42 dd....i see no reason to bring attention or enhance my features...hell mr magoo couldnt miss em....i much prefer being smaller and have looked into reduction but they move the nipple and you can loss sensations in the nipple not willing to take that chance...

i prefer a man know what color my eyes are


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> is modesty in the eye of the beholder or in the wearers mind?  i am a 42 dd....i see no reason to bring attention or enhance my features...hell mr magoo couldnt miss em....i much prefer being smaller and have looked into reduction but they move the nipple and you can loss sensations in the nipple not willing to take that chance...
> 
> i prefer a man know what color my eyes are



I happen to think it is----there certainly posters here who would label things almost pornographic that I wouldn't think twice about and probably vice versa. Apparently it is also a lot easier for a woman to be immodest than a man.  ( cept for your hang up about bare chested men )


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I happen to think it is----there certainly posters here who would label things almost pornographic that I wouldn't think twice about and probably vice versa. Apparently it is also a lot easier for a woman to be immodest than a man.  ( cept for your hang up about bare chested men )




do not mistake me for a prude.....i find women wearing interesting things...well interesting...as in the breast avatar with the mouse on it....its cute but there are still some who would see it as porno...and dont get me wrong....i have skinny dipped with mixed company etc....but as far as dress i prefer to cover my features.....i assure you...i made the mistake of telling one guy to stop talking to my breasts and talk to me...dont tell a man with a mouth full of tea that...lol

as far a dress and rape...that is just sillie.....how erotic do 80 yr old women dress but they are rape victims that old


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> do not mistake me for a prude.....i find women wearing interesting things...well interesting...as in the breast avatar with the mouse on it....its cute but there are still some who would see it as porno...and dont get me wrong....i have skinny dipped with mixed company etc....but as far as dress i prefer to cover my features.....i assure you...i made the mistake of telling one guy to stop talking to my breasts and talk to me...dont tell a man with a mouth full of tea that...lol
> 
> as far a dress and rape...that is just sillie.....how erotic do 80 yr old women dress but they are rape victims that old



ok----I'll put you down in the semi-healthy sexual category


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 25, 2008)

better the sexual fun cat..with an *

*skin cancer


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> better the sexual fun cat..with an *
> 
> *skin cancer



ok  special category for you 

you also get  * for bare chested men pics.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 25, 2008)

o geezes i just dont get that.....bare chested men in public is just plain rude and uncalled for....is it just me..or dont men who are working when women come in...take the time to put on a shirt???  i will give roomy this....he at least posts a current pic of his bare chest (as if that is not bad enough) but to post one 20 years old?  that is just plain weird...to me...


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> o geezes i just dont get that.....bare chested men in public is just plain rude and uncalled for....is it just me..or dont men who are working when women come in...take the time to put on a shirt???  i will give roomy this....he at least posts a current pic of his bare chest (as if that is not bad enough) but to post one 20 years old?  that is just plain weird...to me...



 Iassume you haven't looked at the other one yet---pants unzipped and everything


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Iassume you haven't looked at the other one yet---pants unzipped and everything



Yikes!  I leave for a few hours and this thread has turned totally pornographic! Dilloduck, I saw that photo you mentioned and it left me totally speechless.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yikes!  I leave for a few hours and this thread has turned totally pornographic! Dilloduck, I saw that photo you mentioned and it left me totally speechless.



I figure bones would have a donwright gran mal seizure. !!


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> I love how they pronounce the word "schedule."  It gives me the shivers.



Shed-yule.  Sounds kinda festive.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Shed-yule.  Sounds kinda festive.



I see how you are---provoking Gunny's woman to shiver are ya !


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I see how you are---provoking Gunny's woman to shiver are ya !



I wouldn't dream of it!


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Dec 25, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> Pansy asses.  Ever ponder the fact that it is your own dirty minds to blame, and not women?  For instance, you overly sexualize breasts.  They have a functional purpose:  to feed babies.  Men are the ones who fixate on them to their own harm as if they are your personal playgrounds.
> 
> Good grief.  Sure, let's go back into the dark ages.  Women should be stoned to death for immodesty, versus men cleaning up their own minds and holding themselves responsible for their own thoughts.
> 
> Holy freaking hell.


Nice job being overdramatic in an attempt to justify irresponsible behavior.


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Dec 25, 2008)

jillian said:


> It's the same mentality as you used to get from people saying "it was her fault she got raped because she was dressed provocatively". Was retarded then. Retarded now.
> 
> In terms of how women dress, I think there is a huge difference between being "girls gone wild" tacky (i.e., having no self-respect) and wearing a burqa. Somewhere in the middle works for me,


There are occasions where the woman IS at fault for being raped, as well as the man.  Sometimes it is just the woman's fault because she did not effectively communicate to the man that the sexual activity was unwanted or harmful.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

FistyTheBadger said:


> Nice job being overdramatic in an attempt to justify irresponsible behavior.



To a degree, but guys can be pretty damn stupid about this kind if thing.  It's a fair point, even if a bit overstated, IMO.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I figure bones would have a donwright gran mal seizure. !!



We gotta have some standards in place before this whole message board goes to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Shed-yule.  Sounds kinda festive.



You're such a tease.


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Dec 25, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I feel sorry for prostitutes here in America
> 
> It used to be that you could see they where a prostitute by the way they looked and dressed.
> 
> ...


You can definitely tell who is a prostitute or not.  In high school, etc., you can also tell who are the sluts and who aren't.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

FistyTheBadger said:


> You can definitely tell who is a prostitute or not.  In high school, etc., you can also tell who are the sluts and who aren't.



Wow!  I could have done without those years.


----------



## sparky (Dec 25, 2008)

so we can go through any high school and pick out the sluts and whores by how they dress...?

it's just that simple then...?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

sparky said:


> so we can go through any high school and pick out the sluts and whores by how they dress...?
> 
> it's just that simple then...?



Right, when was high school every simple.  It got way too complicated for me.


----------



## sparky (Dec 25, 2008)

hmmm, i seem to remember putting my pants on _one_ leg at a time there P'Chic, but hey, i suppose there's been a lotta changes since they kicked me out....


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> To a degree, but guys can be pretty damn stupid about this kind if thing.  It's a fair point, even if a bit overstated, IMO.


No it's not a fair point.  That is just feminist propaganda.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

FistyTheBadger said:


> There are occasions where the woman IS at fault for being raped, as well as the man.  Sometimes it is just the woman's fault because she did not effectively communicate to the man that the sexual activity was unwanted or harmful.



Interesting.  

I remember when Tyson raped that girl in his hotel.  I was watching a TV report about it over at my 75 year old mother's house, and my mother said "Idiot".

I said "Who's an idiot?"

She said "That silly girl.  You don't go into a hotel room with a man like that".  

Old fashioned smarts.  And she's right. Tyson went to jail, but did that help her get over the rape?  I suspect not really.

You should try and know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Dec 25, 2008)

sparky said:


> so we can go through any high school and pick out the sluts and whores by how they dress...?
> 
> it's just that simple then...?


And behave.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

FistyTheBadger said:


> No it's not a fair point.  That is just feminist propaganda.



No.  It's a fair point.


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> interesting.
> 
> I Remember When Tyson Raped That Girl In His Hotel.  I Was Watching A Tv Report About It Over At My 75 Year Old Mother's House, And My Mother Said "idiot".
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> You're such a tease.



You're still on a McDonalds meat rush (no pun intended, I swear).


----------



## Dante (Dec 25, 2008)

sparky said:


> so we can go through any high school and pick out the sluts and whores by how they dress...?
> 
> it's just that simple then...?



what a creep.

I'd love to see what you look like in real life.


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> No.  It's a fair point.


No it's not.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

sparky said:


> hmmm, i seem to remember putting my pants on _one_ leg at a time there P'Chic, but hey, i suppose there's been a lotta changes since they kicked me out....



I think you're pulling my leg on that one.  

High school was pure torture.  I couldn't wait to get out of there.  I wasn't a typical teenager.  I was completely driven to get the best grades and to get into the best college.  I didn't have time for fun, not did I want to.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

FistyTheBadger said:


> No it's not.



I'm going out on a limb here but I'd say we disagree!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> You're still on a McDonalds meat rush (no pun intended, I swear).



I bet....That's what they always say.  Where's the beef now?


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> I bet....That's what they always say.  Where's the beef now?



LOL! You're so un-PC, PC!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> LOL! You're so un-PC, PC!



PC!  Never!  You should have guessed from my signature.  I've learned well under the tutelage of Ann Coulter.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> You're such a tease.



ya--I already smacked him for it


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Dec 25, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> I'm going out on a limb here but I'd say we disagree!


No we don't.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 25, 2008)

I think a t-shirt and jeans are sexy on me, so does my fiancee.


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Dec 25, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I think a t-shirt and jeans are sexy on me, so does my fiancee.


I hope your fiancee is sexy on you.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I think a t-shirt and jeans are sexy on me, so does my fiancee.



I have seen T-shirts worn that could hardly be called modest.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 25, 2008)

FistyTheBadger said:


> I hope your fiancee is sexy on you.



Keep your fingers crossed, we have a "no kids" night tomorrow night.....


----------



## random3434 (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I have seen T-shirts worn that could hardly be called modest.



The ones he find the sexist are my Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd and Umphrey's McGee t-shirts...............


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 25, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I think a t-shirt and jeans are sexy on me, so does my fiancee.



Is your fiancee named Jerry?

Okay... Embedding disabled?  Is this a YouTube thing or a USMB deal?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLR-ZabrxuA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLR-ZabrxuA[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> The ones he find the sexist are my Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd and Umphrey's McGee t-shirts...............



run a test and see which one works best.


----------



## chloe (Dec 25, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I think a t-shirt and jeans are sexy on me, so does my fiancee.




any outfit is sexy on you.....because your sexy


----------



## random3434 (Dec 25, 2008)

chloe said:


> any outfit is sexy on you.....because your sexy



So are you dear!


----------



## chloe (Dec 25, 2008)

sometimes jeffree dresses too provacative.....so if he gets unwanted advances i blame him and his choice of style....he's a whore !


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 25, 2008)

chloe said:


> any outfit is sexy on you.....because your sexy



And how do you know EZ is sexy???


----------



## chloe (Dec 25, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> And how do you know EZ is sexy???



Im a privaledged friend who has first hand knowledge


----------



## Ravi (Dec 25, 2008)

Why do people spend so much time worrying about how others conduct themselves?


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Why do people spend so much time worrying about how others conduct themselves?



Cause we have to live with them ?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Cause we have to live with them ?


Tough. No one has a right to make someone else conform to their narrow minded morality.

I say we all go naked, then most of these stupid sexual issues will go away.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Tough. No one has a right to make someone else conform to their narrow minded morality.
> 
> I say we all go naked, then most of these stupid sexual issues will go away.



I think it was an opinion---I don't think the original poster intended to tie women up in burkas. Besides--if everyone went naked we'd have new issues like blisters on your ass or something.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow I can't leave you people alone for even 1 day.

I don't even know where to start... what a mess.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

Amanda said:


> Wow I can't leave you people alone for even 1 day.
> 
> I don't even know where to start... what a mess.



Lay the truth on us


----------



## Amanda (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Lay the truth on us



I think a lot of this is just the differences in generations. I'm more and more convinced that people shouldn't even try to understand anyone more than 20 years younger than themselves.

I think I dress pretty modestly by todays standards, but if I want to go out clubbing I will dress as hot as I want. It's about me expressing what I want to express, I don't care if it's difficult for men to deal with (as the OP was concerned). I think dressing appropriately for the situation needs to be taken into account. I dress different for work, church or to play basketball. But just because you can tell I actually have boobs doesn't mean I'm dresses inappropriately. I'd be more worried about the girls that starve themselves to try to get a body that they can probably never have than girls that wear short skirts or pushup bras.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

Amanda said:


> I think a lot of this is just the differences in generations. I'm more and more convinced that people shouldn't even try to understand anyone more than 20 years younger than themselves.
> 
> I think I dress pretty modestly by todays standards, but if I want to go out clubbing I will dress as hot as I want. It's about me expressing what I want to express, I don't care if it's difficult for men to deal with (as the OP was concerned). I think dressing appropriately for the situation needs to be taken into account. I dress different for work, church or to play basketball. But just because you can tell I actually have boobs doesn't mean I'm dresses inappropriately. I'd be more worried about the girls that starve themselves to try to get a body that they can probably never have than girls that wear short skirts or pushup bras.



Sorry but the same conflicts occuring in your generation occured in mine. Amazing how all kids know what's wrong with adults. 

I don't think anyone is worried about anyone here---it's a discussion about modesty. Not an inquisition.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Sorry but the same conflicts occuring in your generation occured in mine. Amazing how all kids know what's wrong with adults.
> 
> I don't think anyone is worried about anyone here---it's a discussion about modesty. Not an inquisition.



I don't claim to know what's wrong with anyone. I do know how silly people over 40 sound when they talk about what's wrong with current culture though. Contemporary culture just doesn't care about you if you're over 40 unless you're a celebrity. Sorry.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 25, 2008)

Amanda said:


> I don't claim to know what's wrong with anyone. I do know how silly people over 40 sound when they talk about what's wrong with current culture though. Contemporary culture just doesn't care about you if you're over 40 unless you're a celebrity. Sorry.



LOL  carry on. Contemporary culture will make a lot more sense to you as you mature. ( and I have a 19 year old son who has a lot of respect for the wisdom of those over 40 )


----------



## Amanda (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> LOL  carry on. Contemporary culture will make a lot more sense to you as you mature. ( and I have a 19 year old son who has a lot of respect for the wisdom of those over 40 )



It doesn't not make sense to me now. 

I have _some_ respect for _some_ people over 40, but just because you managed to make it to 40 doesn't make you some kind of sage. You'd think if some great wisdom had been imparted to the older set they'd do a lot less pointless fretting than has been seen in this thread. But whatever.

BTW, the "LOL Carry on" is a pretty weak come back for one so wise. Just sayin'.

As for me, I'm out. I thought this was a stupid thread when I popped in so I'm not going to waste anymore time with it. Have fun being wise.


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 25, 2008)

"In olden days a glimpse of stocking was looked on as mighty shocking, now heaven knows.  Anything goes!"

Cole Porter


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 25, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Men can and do control their actions regarding women every day and are not nearly as "creepy" as many would have you think. *Was this man really attracted to you or was he simply attacted by your ornaments *? He may very well take that feeling and share that with a woman he knows, respects and is opening to his advances.



I have no idea.  He laughed at my jokes, though.  It was one of those moments when you look at someone and know there is a mutual spark, but you keep on walking because you like what's at home.  If you know what I mean.


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 25, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I say we all go naked, then most of these stupid sexual issues will go away.


No offense, but I have no desire to see the vast majority of humans naked.  That would KILL my sexual drive.


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 25, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> No offense, but I have no desire to see the vast majority of humans naked.  That would KILL my sexual drive.



  My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

FistyTheBadger said:


> No we don't.





[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/teMlv3ripSM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/teMlv3ripSM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 25, 2008)

Amanda said:


> It doesn't not make sense to me now.
> 
> I have _some_ respect for _some_ people over 40, but just because you managed to make it to 40 doesn't make you some kind of sage. You'd think if some great wisdom had been imparted to the older set they'd do a lot less pointless fretting than has been seen in this thread. But whatever.
> 
> ...



That is fucking hysterical!  Post of the year!


----------



## editec (Dec 26, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> No offense, but I have no desire to see the vast majority of humans naked. That would KILL my sexual drive.


 
Ya' got _that._


----------



## editec (Dec 26, 2008)

Did this thread turn into a battle of the generations while my back was turned?

Well, speaking as a member of the boomer generation, hippi division, all I have to say is nobody in my generation or subset of same has any right whatever to mock what other people wear, that's for DAMNED SURE.

You folks ever see how WE DRESSED back when the sap was running quick in our young veins?

Personally I think kids today are far more sensible in their dress than we were.

There are exceptions of course, but for the most part kids don't seem to care much about making fashion statements like we felt we had to do. (or maybe actually had to do to liberate_ all of us _from the tyranny of fashion.)


----------



## random3434 (Dec 26, 2008)

editec said:


> Did this thread turn into a battle of the generations while my back was turned?
> 
> Well, speaking as a member of the boomer generation, hippi division, all I have to say is nobody in my generation or subset of same has any right whatever to mock what other people wear, that's for DAMNED SURE.
> 
> ...




Well, according to my teen there are many fashion "statements" made by them today.

Some are:

The 'Scene' Look, emo, punk, slutty, goth, skater, wanna-be ganster, preppy, grunge, nerdy, and jocky....(these terms are straight out of  her mouth btw when I asked her what kids were into these days....)


She herself wears bandshirts, sweatshirts and jeans, jeans and jeans.....


----------



## chloe (Dec 26, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Well, according to my teen there are many fashion "statements" made by them today.
> 
> Some are:
> 
> ...



my oldest daughter is called a "straight edge" they also have a huge population of juggalo's out here too that follow that band with all the clown make up.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 26, 2008)

I wore halter tops, (without bra) all the time when young!  It was the fashion?   that, and hip-hugger, bell bottom jeans..... 

Looking back on it now, i can understand why my mom was so upset with me, but at the time....i just thought it was fashion and sex or being so sexy that i drove guys crazy was the farthest thing from my mind....(until later on in life)!  

Seriously though, i think the best term to describe what our youth wears, no matter the generation, "They know not what they do!"

And also, to the author of this thread....there are plenty of women that do dress moderately....moreso than those that dress like prostitutes in my opinion....

Though, i do admit, i have not been to a high school for decades so maybe it is worse than ever, but i doubt it....?

care


----------



## chloe (Dec 26, 2008)

Care4all said:


> I wore halter tops, (without bra) all the time when young!  It was the fashion?   that, and hip-hugger, bell bottom jeans.....
> 
> Looking back on it now, i can understand why my mom was so upset with me, but at the time....i just thought it was fashion and sex or being so sexy that i drove guys crazy was the farthest thing from my mind....(until later on in life)!
> 
> ...



I was in vegas and married in my teenage years but I was a cyndi lauper/madonna freak and had punky orange hair and spandex ha ha


----------



## Care4all (Dec 26, 2008)

chloe said:


> I was in vegas and married in my teenage years but I was a cyndi lauper/madonna freak and had punky orange hair and spandex ha ha



hahahahahaha!  See?  You and I  chloe are the perfect reason of why our youth today should be forgiven!


----------



## chloe (Dec 26, 2008)

Care4all said:


> hahahahahaha!  See?  You and I  chloe are the perfect reason of why our youth today should be forgiven!



ha ha yep I don't care how people dress, it's a form of expression. Except jeffree....because hes a whore !


----------



## editec (Dec 26, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Well, according to my teen there are many fashion "statements" made by them today.
> 
> Some are:
> 
> ...


 
Yeah but that is sort of my point.

The fact that they feel comfortable wearing whatever the hell they want is something that came of the social revolution of the 60s.

Kids are always going to play dressup. They're trying on new identities.

In fact we all do that, really, don't we?

We either dress up to stand out or we dress down to stand down, but either way, we're consciously making decisions about how what we look like will impact those around us.

The gang currently cohabiting with me mostly dresses sideways.

That is to say their fashion statement is no fashionstatement so they can not be goths or hiphoppers or NRA hunter types or Mainer cowboys or any of the other various styles which seem to exist hereabouts.

Their contempt for their goth (or whatever) peers is no less a conceit than those whose dress seems (to me) to be somewhat outlandish.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 26, 2008)

I think because Matt and I were never able to have children of our own....the youth and how they dress, doesn't matter as much....

Certainly, if i had my own teenage child going nutzoid on their dress, I would probably be right there with those that have posted concerns....but since I am an "outsider" in my age group, with no children,  I still view matt and me....as rebellious kids ourselves!  



Though my inventory of daily ready to wear, now that I am a stay at home wife, consists of 30 different colors of Sweat pants and tops!  Hardly sexy!!!!  lol  Heh!  But at least I can still recognize that it is not sexy!  

Care


----------



## chloe (Dec 26, 2008)

Care4all said:


> I think because Matt and I were never able to have children of our own....the youth and how they dress, doesn't matter as much....
> 
> Certainly, if i had my own teenage child going nutzoid on their dress, I would probably be right there with those that have posted concerns....but since I am an "outsider" in my age group, with no children,  I still view matt and me....as rebellious kids ourselves!
> 
> ...



mainly even as a parent I dont mind self expression, i only mind if it means Im going to get a call at work from the school saying I have to pick my kid up because they dont like the form of self expression style she chose.....he he


----------



## Care4all (Dec 26, 2008)

chloe said:


> mainly even as a parent I dont mind self expression, i only mind if it means Im going to get a call at work from the school saying I have to pick my kid up because they dont like the form of self expression style she chose.....he he


ooooooooooooooo, hmmm, something I had not even thought of...!

that could be embarrassing or an inconvenience... in the least!  lol


----------



## editec (Dec 26, 2008)

chloe said:


> mainly even as a parent I dont mind self expression, i only mind if it means Im going to get a call at work from the school saying I have to pick my kid up because they dont like the form of self expression style she chose.....he he


 
An incredibly sane approach to child rearing, in my opinion.

Good parenting, it seems to me,  requires that we _choose our battles wisely._

There are issues where we might need to put our feet down, but often (especially when it comes to issues like fashion) letting reality make our cases for us is probably the wiser path to take.

Kids have to make their own mistakes and fashion is one those where where their choices are usually so ephemeral that its probably not worth you spending your parenting capital on it.


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 26, 2008)

I for one don't want grown men to look at my young daughter and entertain sexual fantasies about  her.

I've given in on some fashion things (she's only 6). For example, I'm a lot more lax about "dressing" for school. I used to want her to wear a jacket/skirt (essentially school uniform) or other modest but appropriate dress 2-3 times a week (she has a 4-day school week) but I have relented and now she wears mostly jeans. Largely this is practical....she has PE and then goes to the sitter's and does a lot of outdoor activities, which include summersaults and monkey bars and there's just no point to it. It's easier if she just wears jeans, which she loves.

She also went through a stage where she wanted to wear tight-fitting street walker attire like she sees on tv, short short skirts, sequins etc (and I think most little girls go through this) but we got over that. I bought and made her princess dress up clothes to wear at  home whenever she felt the urge and she sort of forgot about the sparkly tights, platform shoes and purple velvet miniskirts she was originally attracted to.

And I have a particular abhorrence for little girls' t-shirts or sweats with slogans on them. But I've even given up on that. So long as the item itself is within a decent range, I don't mind her wearing things that say "Sweetie" on them, so long as it isn't emblazoned across her ass. The last thing I got her that had "Sweetie" on it I picked up at Ross, and it had pretty sparkly butterflies on it, a long-sleeved shirt, very nice....but when she saw it she goes, "What's "s-w-e-e-f-i-e spell?" The "i" looks either like another "t" (in which case, it says "sweetty") or an "f". Oh well. Sweetty is as sweetty does, as I alway tell her.

As far as the deal with provocative clothing, I've worn my share and it was fun but there's no question where your head is at when you're doing it, or the kind of attention you attract. If that's the attention you want...the animosity of most women and the slavering behavior of men you don't know, go for it.

Within my church, we generally promote modest clothing, but there are no requirements. The philosophy is that it's pretty hard to concentrate on God and following the comandments which include not lusting after others in your heart is you can't help looking down someone's blouse because it barely covers her nips.


----------



## sky dancer (Dec 26, 2008)

I just re-read the OP.  Sorry, but it makes women responsible for a adult males reaction.  

Modesty is for the person who is dressing--it is to make HER comfortable, not you.


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 26, 2008)

editec said:


> An incredibly sane approach to child rearing, in my opinion.
> 
> Good parenting, it seems to me,  requires that we _choose our battles wisely._
> 
> ...


This is definitely how I approach things with my kids.  My daughter goes back and forth between punk rock girl to scene kid to prep in a given week.  My son is a skater and wears skinny jeans and band t-shirts daily.  I don't care as long as they are clean, respectful, and get good grades.


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 26, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I for one don't want grown men to look at my young daughter and entertain sexual fantasies about  her.


Good luck with that.  I'm sure they will, no matter what she wears.  The key is to teach her how to handle that, not to pretend like you can hide her from the world.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 26, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> Good luck with that.  I'm sure they will, no matter what she wears.  The key is to teach her how to handle that, not to pretend like you can hide her from the world.



I remember being shamed by mother who wouldn't allow me to wear skin-tight jeans.  She was deathly afraid that something bad would happen to me. I used to feel bad when anyone would even notice me.  I was quite neurotic about it and it took many years before I realized it was ok to be noticed.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 26, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> Good luck with that.  I'm sure they will, no matter what she wears.  The key is to teach her how to handle that, not to pretend like you can hide her from the world.



No kidding---I sure don't want some sicko teacher at my son's school haven't fantasies about him !  It used to be so safe.


----------

